# new asphalt safe to walk dogs on?



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yesterday, first day of school and at 6 am the county decides to pave our plat. They sprayed tar that the kids had to walk on to get on buses then began paving. Poor bus drivers and their nice clean buses...
I didn't walk the dogs last night because of this and they were full of energy due to kids being gone and no exercise during the day. Anyone know if tonight it would be safe to walk them on this? Our woods is full of mosquitoes and deer flies or I would just take them back there. Which would be worse, fresh asphalt or bugs?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Fresh asphalt.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

they just repaved my street three weeks back. asphalt is no good...we drove to the park everyday for a week instead of risk that oil based gunk getting in my boys feet and then potentially in his mouth. It was probably safe after it hardened up in a couple days but I didn't want to risk some of the poison getting my boy sick. .


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Did they spray or pave? Spraying indicates they sealed either with an asphalt based sealer or rubberized compound in which case it dries within a few hours. Paving depending on the HL mix (amount of stone) takes a few days to several weeks to set up. (Again depending on the HL mix) Asphalt dries from the bottom up as opposed to concrete which dries top to bottom. Asphalt is full of oil........... but if it was just sealed no real big deal, it's coal tar pitch and stinks, but we had our driveway sealed with a rubberized compound last month and I let the dogs walk on it the next day, I was walking on it barefoot that night with no residual on my feet. I will say though if your dogs have any respiratory afflictions or (without stating the obvious) sensitive noses I'd keep them away from it for a while. After we had ours done I experienced discomfort breathing just sitting on the porch.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Freshly paved and looks very nice! I will probably take them somewhere else to walk, thanks for the advice)


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Once a year we have our driveway sealed and paved, we were told to stay off it for at least 24 hours. Hope that helps.


----------

